# "New" guitarists you've discovered on the internet.



## Goport

Aside from the usual web, excellent guitar based, content providers like Tim Pierce, Rhett Shull, Pete Thorn etc., I think there are so many great players on the net that I have only discovered by social media and you tube that I may never have heard of otherwise. 

Max Ostro - literally left me speechless, a gorky 16yo Russian prodigy. Outrageous chops and refined feel, together with a great sense of humour.
Mark Lettieri  - His work with Fearless Flyers and Snarky Puppy is excellent and his baritone playing is tighter than most bassists.
Matteo Mancuso - Technique and phrasing is superb. the finger style lead work is stunning.
Martin Miller - Awesome medleys with his session band and phenomenal technique and a killer teacher too.
Molly Tuttle - Some of the best cross picking you'll ever see
And one that doesn't begin with "M" - Julian Lage - The sheer joy this guy gets out of playing, together with his amazing ability to phrase on the fly is incredible.

What Guitarists have you "discovered"?


----------



## Eric

Goport said:


> Aside from the usual web, excellent guitar based, content providers like Tim Pierce, Rhett Shull, Pete Thorn etc., I think there are so many great players on the net that I have only discovered by social media and you tube that I may never have heard of otherwise.
> 
> Max Ostro - literally left me speechless, a gorky 16yo Russian prodigy. Outrageous chops and refined feel, together with a great sense of humour.
> Mark Lettieri  - His work with Fearless Flyers and Snarky Puppy is excellent and his baritone playing is tighter than most bassists.
> Matteo Mancuso - Technique and phrasing is superb. the finger style lead work is stunning.
> Martin Miller - Awesome medleys with his session band and phenomenal technique and a killer teacher too.
> Molly Tuttle - Some of the best cross picking you'll ever see
> And one that doesn't begin with "M" - Julian Lage - The sheer joy this guy gets out of playing, together with his amazing ability to phrase on the fly is incredible.
> 
> What Guitarists have you "discovered"?



I can't recall any discoveries I've made but wanted to comment on a couple of these because I've never heard of them before now, all of these are excellent players. Matteo Mancuso (where TF is his pick! lol) this guy is phenomenal, full of great feel and musicality in general, also the drummer is off the charts great, particularly with all of those ghost notes.

But I'll tell you this Molly Tuttle is something else, what a treat to discover her. I've always had a love of bluegrass since my childhood, often got laughed at for playing it and never really did it live but to this day I still love to pick on my acoustic. This woman is gifted to play as well as she does and has a golden voice to match it. I've looked up other videos with her as well, she's got a band full of fantastic players to back her up.

Another great live video here, just fantastic.


----------



## CanyonCarver

Cool thread. 

I am familiar with man of these. 

I would add Eric Steckel. He's a very heavy blues player. A bit in-your-face style, but he has great licks you can steal and use to incorporate into your own quiver.


----------



## Goport

CanyonCarver said:


> I would add Eric Steckel. He's a very heavy blues player. A bit in-your-face style, but he has great licks you can steal and use to incorporate into your own quiver.



Mate, that guy is brutal! I like his playing and I am surprised he doesn't get the web exposure he deserves.  He is a really melodic improvisor too.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I almost forgot about the amazing Jared James Nichols, the man without a pick!


----------



## DT

Holy shit, hahaha, have you see this guy?



			https://twitter.com/beans_steel


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Brandon Acker.

Astounding, and absolutely brilliant on antique stringed instruments (Renaissance guitar, Renaissance lute, Baroque guitar, Baroque lute, theorbo, and, of course, (modern) guitar); he even plays electric guitar.


----------



## Goport

Another "M" for my list. Madison Cunningham. She has been a real gem to discover during the various lockdowns becasue she has so much material on you tube.  Her ability to back herself with really interesting, detailed and complex guitar accompaniment is shockingly proficient.  And to be able to sing and fit it all together in such a beautiful was is stunning - for me at least. She gets compared to Joni Mitchell and Jeff Buckley and thats a pretty good starter description.  I am in awe of her  - the writing, singing, arranging, playing and maturity of it all. 

There's probably better examples of Madison out there but I think Eric will appreciate the drumming on this particular clip.


----------



## Goport

Scepticalscribe said:


> Brandon Acker.
> 
> Astounding, and absolutely brilliant on antique stringed instruments (Renaissance guitar, Renaissance lute, Baroque guitar, Baroque lute, theorbo, and, of course, (modern) guitar); he even plays electric guitar.



Agreed. I remember watching him about 9 years ago when I was trying to work out Gymnopedie #1.  His playing is proper recital stuff and mightily impressive.


----------

